# Ureteral stent placment during kidney transplantation



## Listermann (Sep 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if billing a kidney transplantation 50360 with the placement of a ureteral stent 50605 is compliant?  We have billed both out together and have gotten paid for the stent but a recent presentation has made us think otherwise about billing out the stent.  Does anyone know something we do not or have suggestions?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't see why you can't report it.  The renal transplant codes are in the kidney section and the ureter stent is in the ureter section and neither procedure is listed as a "seperate" service.  CCI came out earlier this year that a ureter stent would bundle to ureter procedures, so in my opinion, I think it should be okay to bill.


----------



## cmcglynn (Jan 26, 2012)

myself and some colleagues ponder the same.  Although cci does not show as bundled - -
my stance on it is this:  The stent placement 50605 - reads "ureterotomy for insertion of indwelling stent, all types".  A 'new' ureterotomy is not being performed to place the stent - as the ureter (s) are already transected for the placement of the renal allograft.   The actual anastamosis/cystostomy/ureteroneocystostomy often, (if not mostly), is constructed OVER the double-J ureteric stent; hence, not making it a separate ureterotomy for placement of a stent.  Physician/medical periodicals  - stents are  included and a given after renal transplantation to prevent stricture/obstruction.  This is one of those 'grey' areas that us coders just love!  Right?  So, yes I think you can support if audited WHY you added and can prove it isn't cci  or  cpt bundled.  But on the other hand - I view it as included as indicated above.  I do not add the 50605 with the 50360


----------

